# Smoke Signals FOTD, as requested :)



## Bonkisqueen (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello!! I tried to post this FOTD yesterday, but none of the text and only one of the pictures showed up, so it was moved to Say Cheese.. Here is the expanded FOTD edition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy! It was for my first day working at my MAC counter.

I used...
Gentle Fume Smoke Signals Quad
Feline Kohl Power Point eyeliner
Studio Fix liquid foundation
ID Bare Minerals Tinted mineral veil\
Ablaze Blush
Otherwordly Shimmer Sheertones blush
Half n' Half Lipstick
Underage Lipglass
DiorShow Blackout Mascara


Natural Light





Bathroom Light


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous FOTD! Good luck with your job at MAC!


----------



## entipy (Sep 2, 2007)

Woow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 2, 2007)

You are just so beautiful!!! Good luck with the job!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 2, 2007)

Hott!!!


----------



## Ciara (Sep 2, 2007)

That looks gorgeous!!  I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A tutorial would be awesome..wink, wink


----------



## nunu (Sep 2, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_That looks gorgeous!!  I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A tutorial would be awesome..wink, wink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*~*I agree!!!*~*


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 2, 2007)

You're freakkin HOT!


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 2, 2007)

You're freakkin HOT!


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG..you're such a beautiful girl, smokey eyes really suits you, I have a question, do you use mineral veil to set your liquid foundation??


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 2, 2007)

you look excactly like a 'darker' version of my cousin - this is freaky! She is blond and green/blue eyed, just like me but she looks like you...does this make any sense? very strange!
love your look, supersmooth blending


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 2, 2007)

Very sexy. You remind me of Kate Dillion.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! You are so pretty!


----------



## ilorietta (Sep 2, 2007)

Tutorial pleaseeeee!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 2, 2007)

Yay for Gentle Fume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! That's the one I ordered so thanks for the FOTD. You look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Sep 2, 2007)

I would love to see a tutorial too!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 2, 2007)

You have such a beautiful face!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 2, 2007)

You are beautiful! and you totally convinced me to get the "Gentle Fume" quad..I'm getting it tomorrow!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Sep 2, 2007)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_That looks gorgeous!!  I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A tutorial would be awesome..wink, wink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_Tutorial pleaseeeee!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZilchGoddess* 

 
_I would love to see a tutorial too!_

 
These.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Sep 2, 2007)

pretty


----------



## Hilly (Sep 2, 2007)

I would love to see a tut!!!
Or if you say what you used and where.
Thanks!!


----------



## jess1cuh (Sep 2, 2007)

pretttty!!


----------



## Bonkisqueen (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_OMG..you're such a beautiful girl, smokey eyes really suits you, I have a question, do you use mineral veil to set your liquid foundation??_

 
yes i do,  the tinted veil is so much better than the original though, its kind of like a diluted Warmth, if you have ever used that.






I'll make a tut of this the next time I wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for all your compliments, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## sternchen001 (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*I agree!!!*~* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally agree, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your looking so gourgeos...


----------



## MSadieMommy (Sep 3, 2007)

It looks great


----------



## Noel (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, these colors are absolutley gorgeous on you!! Very pretty look!


----------



## missymaricel (Sep 3, 2007)

STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL! It's no wonder you work for MAC!


----------



## ViV04 (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG!!! You are so BEAUTIFUL<3333


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 3, 2007)

you are absolutely gorgeous!!!
Good luck with your job at MAC and I hope your first day was awesome!!!


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 3, 2007)

really pretty!


----------



## MACisME (Sep 3, 2007)

ur super pretty! and ur makeup is too! hope u had an awesome day at mac.


----------



## powderpaint (Sep 3, 2007)

All i can say is WOW!!!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Sep 3, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

omg your stunning you look like a celebrity!


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 3, 2007)

thats wonderful..wish to see a pic with colsed eyes


----------



## milamonster (Sep 3, 2007)

this is gorgeous!
good job


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Sep 4, 2007)

love the e/s!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 4, 2007)

your beautiful


----------



## pichima (Sep 5, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 5, 2007)

great i'm not the only one that wants a tut! congrats on your dream job MAC!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! i love it! i went to MAC the other day and saw other chicks wearin' smoke signals. i was ssoooososo jeluss


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 5, 2007)

You look gorgeous...I'm so jealous you work at Mac.


----------



## n_c (Sep 6, 2007)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## user79 (Sep 6, 2007)

I love how you do your eyebrows!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiferous! Hope your first day at MAC went well!!!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 6, 2007)

you look amazing haha i wish i had this kind of skill lol im tired of practicing!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

Hotness!


----------



## breathless (Sep 7, 2007)

that look hot!


----------



## bjorne_again (Sep 7, 2007)

you are beautiful and you just did that so well. you perfectly played up your features, and your brows are to die for!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa!! I gotta play with this quad!! 

Love it!!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

you're gorgeous! i love that lip combo.


----------



## LadyC23 (Sep 7, 2007)

You look beautiful!!! Those colors look great on you. I definitely want to check out that quad now!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 7, 2007)

very pretty 
Congrats on the new job 
Hope you had a great first day


----------



## glamgirl (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful, you look flawless


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 8, 2007)

looks great!  good luck with the new job


----------



## krackatoa (Sep 9, 2007)

really pretty!!


----------



## Bybs (Sep 11, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## zori (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats amazing. Do you have a photo with your eyes closed? 

Also a tutorial would be great please??


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 11, 2007)

very beautiful! You kinda remind me of Rebecca Romjin and Petra Nemcova


----------



## M.I.A. (Sep 11, 2007)

amazing!
i wish there was a closed eye one just so i can attempt to copy it lol


----------



## User34 (Sep 11, 2007)

wow.. looks fabulous!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 12, 2007)

It's so refreshing to see your kind of talent on here.


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

totally fantastic. another vote for a tut.
really making me regret not buying the quad now!


----------



## svale (Sep 12, 2007)

:ilike: WOOOWWW!!! smokin' hot! you look like hotter version of megan fox!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 14, 2007)

OMG... You look amazing.  I love it.


----------



## Joss (Sep 14, 2007)

Only one word ; A-ma-zing !!!  This is the look that I was looking for ...


----------



## SUZETTE90210 (Sep 15, 2007)

You look amazing!  This is a look I will be trying soon!


----------



## snowkei (Sep 15, 2007)

wow I love ur eyes..ur cheeks...and ur brow!its wonderful!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 15, 2007)

looks very sexy ;D


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2007)

GOrgeous!


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 8, 2007)

i love this look! Your eyebrows are damn near perfect!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

so pretty! tut please thank you


----------



## Merrybelly (Dec 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, you look beautiful !!


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

Gorgeous--this look reminds me of Kim Kardashian


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 8, 2007)

Hope you are having a MACtastic time working at MAC! You look absolutely beautiful


----------

